
My Approach as Fullstack Working with Microservices - vicjicama
https://repoflow.com/blog/fullstack-dev/eWRhpR2.html
======
vicjicama
The link is about the approach and the tools that I use as
Fullstack(frontend/backend) working with stateless microservices in my local
env.

I am using NodeJS/GraphQL/React(SSR) for my backend/frontend services.

The example is live, I version everything that goes to that cluster and it's
opensource, this might be helpful as reference if you are using the same stack
in containers.

I am using Kubernetes in the example, but the same approach apply to docker-
compose, docker swarm, etc...

Let me know any feedback or comment. if you want to be in contact don't
hesitate to reach out to vic@repoflow.com

